

Scratch - A programming language for kids - dskhatri
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2008/scratch-0721.html

======
gaius
When I was a kid, with the one exception of LOGO, there wasn't even the idea
of "programming languages for kids". There was BASIC of course, but if you
wanted to get into Turbo Pascal or C, no-one would say "but that's for grown-
ups".

It's like Father Christmas says in LWW - these are tools, not toys.

